# Sleeping in an SUV vs tent



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm considering just sleeping in my Honda Pilot for my next bike trip instead of taking a tent. I live in the South so not sure if a car would get too hot (I could of course turn on the AC periodically). I'd be going to bed late and waking up early (a little after sunrise).

What do you prefer and any recommendations for staying cool and comfortable?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Slept in my Escape on a biking trip last weekend (luckily I'm short lol)... but it wasn't warm at all... upper 50's to mid 60's during the day. Upper 40's/low 50's at night.


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

If you end up sleeping in your suv just make sure it's comfortable enough to sleep in before your trip. Nothing like having a trip ruined over not being able to sleep well.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Good pillow and pad are key


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I did it once, Missouri in summer and it was warm and humid (~80 deg at night). I left the windows open about 2" and it was ok, but a tent would have probably had better ventilation. I used the same sleeping pad and pillow I would have used for a tent and no sleeping bag as it was too warm for that.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

FLYINW said:


> If you end up sleeping in your suv just make sure it's comfortable enough to sleep in before your trip. Nothing like having a trip ruined over not being able to sleep well.


Yes, I tried it out already. Both back rows fold down perfectly with the slightest incline and no gaps. I'm 6'1" and can fit. I think it'll be pretty comfortable. If the low for the night will be 70 or warmer though, I may go with a tent for the better ventilation.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Take the tent (and even set it up the first night?) so you keep an option B for bailout.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Spec44 said:


> Take the tent (and even set it up the first night?) so you keep an option B for bailout.


If I go the car route, I'll probably just sleep in a parking lot - so wouldn't have a place to set up a tent.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Aren't bugs going to be a problem? Living in the south and all; I tried sleeping in my car once with all the windows and tailgate open and ventilation was ok, but the car doesn't have netting and in the mid atlantic bug season runs from early Jan to late December.


----------



## aztrail (Sep 27, 2011)

I've slept in the back of my minivan a few times using 'Skeeter Beaters' to keep the bugs out. They do a good job by themselves but I bought additional cheap magnets at Home Depot to get a better seal.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd chose to sleep in an SUV over a tent most of the time but it all depends on the sleeping size of the SUV.

For hot weather camping I would suggest buying mosquito screen material and cutting it a little larger than your windows. Hot glue some small magnets to the corners and middle of the screen so they will stick to the metal around the windows. Boom you can now leave your windows all the way down and not have to deal with bugs. Alternatively, you can purchase the screens pre-made.

https://theskeeterbeater.com/

Homemade instructions
Screens to keep bugs out of your van, car, jeep, etc.


----------



## Calveryc (Jun 12, 2017)

The key to me is a small fan. I live a little 8-10" turbo fan from Walmart the key is not draining your battery. Any ideas on how to keep a fan running 8 hours and not kill your car battery? Bring an extra battery to charge during the day?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Calveryc said:


> The key to me is a small fan. I live a little 8-10" turbo fan from Walmart the key is not draining your battery. Any ideas on how to keep a fan running 8 hours and not kill your car battery? Bring an extra battery to charge during the day?


I use a small battery powered fan like this.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003SXLW7...t=&hvlocphy=9032587&hvtargid=pla-129535434726

I'm sure you can find something larger that works similarly. I also carry a portable 4in1 jump starter/air compressor/USB/worklight pack. They usually have enough power to run small 5a electronics all night. Additionally I have a 20,000mAh USB battery pack for cell phone charging.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, some of you guys are way more passionate that I am as I doubt I could sleep more for,than two hours in my explorer.

I could not see myself having any energy to,ride after overnighting in a vehicle.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

google search: Bivy Tent and Bivy Sack


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)

I sleep comfortably in my Nissan Frontier all the time. The drivers seat lays down almost flat and I made my own bug screens for the windows.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a camper shell on my Toyota Tacoma. On the back of that I have a removable tent that allows me more space, less bugs, no chance of a wet sleeping bag, and incredible ventilation. They make the same for your Honda Pilot. Now, there is no magic fix for all the skeeters and the heat. I use a batttery powered fan from Walmart. It will last 2 full nights on 6 D batteries. I am sure there are Li-ion packs that would be rechargeable and kick the hell out of D's for run time. Might be able to increase the voltage a few for more wind.


----------



## JimT (Jul 28, 2017)

I use one of these for my minivan. You lift the tailgate and this drapes over it to keep the bugs out. You can also sit in it for meals or store your excess stuff while you sleep. Very easy to setup and breakdown. You can also use a few small sandbags instead of stakes if you're on asphalt to hold it down.

https://tailveil.com/


----------



## BikeDestroyer (Jul 25, 2012)

JimT said:


> I use one of these for my minivan. You lift the tailgate and this drapes over it to keep the bugs out. You can also sit in it for meals or store your excess stuff while you sleep. Very easy to setup and breakdown. You can also use a few small sandbags instead of stakes if you're on asphalt to hold it down.
> 
> https://tailveil.com/


Thanks for the link, I just ordered one as it's exactly what I'm looking for for quick over nighters in the SUV.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

JimT said:


> I use one of these for my minivan. You lift the tailgate and this drapes over it to keep the bugs out. You can also sit in it for meals or store your excess stuff while you sleep. Very easy to setup and breakdown. You can also use a few small sandbags instead of stakes if you're on asphalt to hold it down.
> 
> https://tailveil.com/


Want.
Be perfect for hanging off the back of my Suburban.


----------



## JimT (Jul 28, 2017)

Regarding the Tail Veil, another useful device if you're going to be camping in a parking lot where you can't stake it out is the Tarp Bob (or a homemade version). You can use see it in action here if you scroll down:

Welcome to MinivanCamper.Info!, The Tail Veil (www.tailveil.com) If you want to...

With a close-up here (we just made some using ziplock bags and small carry bags but haven't used them yet):
Welcome to MinivanCamper.Info!, A Great Alternative To Stakes


----------

